# Your thoughts



## Slissors (Nov 24, 2014)

What r they


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

I give them hands that are more like avian feet.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 24, 2014)

The key question is, is your character going to fly? If not, how about cartoon hands similar to Launchpad Mcquack?

Avian feat like hands work great if you put the wings on your bird character's back or it is a gryphon

Here is some info on TV Tropes: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FeatherFingers

Depending on type of bird they can be either digitgrade or plantigrade.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't let anthros fly in my furry world. I also took the wings off gryphons because their body type is terrible for flight.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 24, 2014)

Just do what they did with Falco. As long as you can tell he has a thumb, the feather hand will even work. I will go with avian hands though because you can do more stuffs with those.

Digitgrade-Plantigrade wise, it depends on the environment I put them in. Mine is kind of a in-the-middle leading toward Plan since that one is rather versatile and easier to draw.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 24, 2014)

Zeitzbach said:


> Just do what they did with Falco. As long as you can tell he has a thumb, the feather hand will even work. I will go with avian hands though because you can do more stuffs with those.
> 
> Digitgrade-Plantigrade wise, it depends on the environment I put them in. Mine is kind of a in-the-middle leading toward Plan since that one is rather versatile and easier to draw.









That a interesting way to tackle it. basically hands with feather like tips. I'm with Zeitzbach on this one.


----------



## Joey (Nov 24, 2014)

I swear, they got it totally right with Falco Lombardi. Plus, he wears boots and that looks great too.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Nov 24, 2014)

I vote wings fo hands


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

_I learn from bats.  _


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 24, 2014)

Wings for hands are my favorite, they are easier to draw than talons, and make the birds look less gryphon-like. Overall, I feel it is more bird-like than talons for hands. As for feet, I prefer plantigrade as it is much easier to design clothing for them when shown that way.

Also birds are awesome.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 25, 2014)

Slissors said:


> I don't really intend for my character to fly, so I don't need the wings to be functional, but I was considering bat-like wings as an option if I wanted flight.



If you want wings I would recommend bird wings on your back. your characters a bird after all.


----------



## Jayke (Nov 25, 2014)

Talon hands, plantigrade talons for feet.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 26, 2014)

I like my birds in this style, with wings mounted on the back, and the hands like the feet - scaled. Amount of feathering is dependent upon species of bird I'm working with. A snowy owl would have feathers all the way down to the wrists and puffing out there. A wading bird may have feathers that end up at the shoulder or mid-upper arm.    If I'm going for the non-hexapod design, then I prefer a more archaeopteryx or hoatzin approach, in which one arm is both wing and hand - the fingers/hand are at the wrist joint of the wing arm, and the rest of the wing is behind it. This limits their dexterity a bit, but is probably the most realistic approach while still giving them an anthro feel of being able to manipulate tools somehow.    I also like my bird anthros to still have dextrous toes if their species has them in their natural state. So ostriches would boviously not have them, instead, large, bulky toes, but a crow? Just as capable of using a video game controller with his feet as his hands.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 27, 2014)

Digitigrade is best grade for everything :V
I think feathers for fingers looks miles better but i cant help but always think "but thats not how feathers work though...". The other option is giving them arms similar to their legs, but wings are a big part of the whole avian thing.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Digitigrade is best grade for everything :V
> I think feathers for fingers looks miles better but i cant help but always think "but thats not how feathers work though...". The other option is giving them arms similar to their legs, but wings are a big part of the whole avian thing.



I second with Harbinger. 
To me, Talon arms only look right on gryphons. I still think feather fingers are a better choice. Unless your a penguin, anthro birds just don't look right with out at least a hint of wings


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 27, 2014)

There is also the raptor-like option, where you use wings on the arms and talons for the hands like the picture below. I still think it looks better with feathered hands, but it still looks nice.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Slissors said:


> For some reason, talon hands just feel wrong to me. They look really good on a lot of avian characters, but I think I'm leaning toward feather-fingers.
> 
> The problem with digitigrade is that I have no idea how to draw digitigrade characters running or jumping.



The easiest way to visualize it is that digitgrades walk on their toes. 





Can we see your drawing?


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry. I miss the running part: berhaps this could help?


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 27, 2014)

Try uploading it to something like Imgur or Photobucket.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Slissors said:


> That really helps, actually, thanks a ton! I think digitigrade would suit my character best now that I look at it in action. Alas, every time I try to upload an image, it says something about an invalid file and doesn't upload it.



FAF disabled attachments. when uploading the url, you have to make sure the box below is unchecked


----------



## Obsydian (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay then you have my fursona, a penguin, in which having flipper wings on her back would look RIDICULOUS.
In this case I prefer her arms and hands to be flipper wings, but the end of the wings acts like hands and can grab around things.  Occasionally I'll doodle a thumb on there, and I've drawn her with human/like hands before too.
She'll never fly, but those flipper arms are excellent for swimming.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 23, 2014)

Since I'm a terrible artist and couldn't draw a scribble without getting a hand cramp and snapping my pencil in two, I envision my fursona to have scaled shins and taloned feet. For the arms, though, I prefer wings on the back and a feather layer going up to the wrist before the scaled hand. It makes it look less "bird-like" and makes it look more "birdy". At least to me, it does.


----------



## Riltmos (Jan 5, 2015)

I made a quick doodle a while back and felt like I should share, because reasons, and it was relevant, and not common.


----------

